# Minimalist Piano Album



## CGR (Sep 21, 2018)

A track from my recently released production music album 'Minimalist Piano'.
Available to license exclusively through Motion Focus Music and their publishing partners world wide.

http://www.motionfocusmusic.com/album/MOFOM256/mofom-256-Minimalist-Piano


----------



## CGR (Oct 10, 2018)

Another track from the same album:

http://www.motionfocusmusic.com/track/6be70a7491895df4


----------



## CGR (Oct 10, 2018)

Two more from my 'Minimalist Piano' album:


----------

